# Which anti-freeze in anLX178



## kellyk (Apr 17, 2013)

Just wondering what I should use in my LX. I want to change it, as it has been in there since new. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

Glysantin G-30 seems to work fine.


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

· COOL-GARD II® PRE-DILUTED SUMMER COOLANT (TY26576).

· COOL-GARD II® CONCENTRATED SUMMER COOLANT (TY26573).

Glycol


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

Never exceed a 50% mix if diluting, hope that helps, mike


----------



## kellyk (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes that helps. Thanks for the help. That will be this weeks project. Anything else to be aware of? Any special instructions like bleed valves? 
Thanks


----------

